# Chicago's $25 Gun Tax



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Who you reckon collects the $25 tax on the $20 gun they are talking about? 29% of guns used in crimes were bought legally? Then stolen and used by criminals I guess. What about the other 71%?
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-rt-usa-gunschicago-taxl1e8lvbx4-20121031,0,4984174.story

Yeah, tougher gun control laws work.............if you obey any law in the first place.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah God forbid we should deal with the scum.....And the laws we already have....Perhaps their thinking is If they keep us from buying them who will the thugs steal them from ....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's just the start of things to come Iam sure. Chicago, Illinois Sucks!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The only state you can't carry a gun...boy that works great! A bunch of great thinkers...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I feel sorry for the rest of Illinois, home of giant whitetails and some beautiful country. Never been there but have seen lots of hunting shows from there. Maybe they could divorce Chicago and you know who's buddy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the majority of the State would go for that bar-d.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yeah God forbid we should deal with the scum.....And the laws we already have....Perhaps their thinking is If they keep us from buying them who will the thugs steal them from ....


Good point Don... I think we could apply this logic to all laws... It is funny that there are so many laws... it is impossible to police them all. Yet they keep cooking up more laws....

My point is... where does it stop.... If there were no guns.... the thugs would still be here. They would commit their heinous act with a knife..... No knives.... you get where this is going.... Get rid of the bad folks and leave my d**n guns alone


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You know gun control works. Look at England lately!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding Fred ! Thankful this Dumocrat state isn't like the others. They realize that outdoorsman tourists are what fuels our economy. I truly feel sorry for anyone who lives in Illinois,California and New York who want to get outdoors and want to hunt or fish instead of walking Fifi the poodle all over prime hunting ground.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can assure you that I do not own a poodle...... lol


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> No kidding Fred ! Thankful this Dumocrat state isn't like the others. They realize that outdoorsman tourists are what fuels our economy. I truly feel sorry for anyone who lives in Illinois,California and New York who want to get outdoors and want to hunt or fish instead of walking Fifi the poodle all over prime hunting ground.


I dont understand that statement, on the weekends in Illinois all you see is pickup trucks with out of state plates full of treestands and bow cases. I hunt and fish whenever I want. I have enough places to hunt that alot times it takes me awhile to figure out which spot I want to go to. I think your still confusing Cook County and Chicago with the rest of the state. Down state Illinois wants to be JUST THE OPPOSITE of Chicago. So don't feel sorry for down state Illinois... Nor do I own a poodle or have I ever seen anyone walking one on my hunting ground.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We'd be pretty well off if we could take LA, Chicago, NYC and DC and put them all on their own island. I dont' suppose we could talk them all into seceeding from the union could we?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> We'd be pretty well off if we could take LA, Chicago, NYC and DC and put them all on their own island. I dont' suppose we could talk them all into seceeding from the union could we?


Im all for that!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I dont understand that statement, on the weekends in Illinois all you see is pickup trucks with out of state plates full of treestands and bow cases. I hunt and fish whenever I want. I have enough places to hunt that alot times it takes me awhile to figure out which spot I want to go to. I think your still confusing Cook County and Chicago with the rest of the state. Down state Illinois wants to be JUST THE OPPOSITE of Chicago. So don't feel sorry for down state Illinois... Nor do I own a poodle or have I ever seen anyone walking one on my hunting ground.


 All I meant was the ridiculous things those states impose on their residents filters down eventually to the rural folks. California is a good example. And I know you and Itzdirty don't own poodles. What I meant was YOUR license money is going to the state so these yuppies can use good hunting land and turn it into sissyville for the bird watchers and flower pickers and not hunters. They've done it here and it goes on in every state. There was no putdown intended for hunters. Just the morons who run those states !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I feel sorry for BondCoCoyote, I lived in Northern Illinois and seen first hand how they have taken every inch of open land and turned it in to a forrest perserve for the rich, they build trails for them to walk their dogs it is a total waste of tax payer money. All the spots I hunted are gone for ever. I have been to Southern Illinois and it's like going back in time. All you can do is move away, I don't think it will ever stop. So enjoy what hunting spots you have left bondcocoyote!


----------

